# Rescue Hoarders



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I just read this article in the Whole Dog Journal and found it interesting as I have heard of a few cases like these. One case where animals were seized a few months ago was a small dog rescuer who was active on an online Maltese group. 

Rescue Hoarding - Whole Dog Journal Blog Article

It is a useful reminder to ask questions even when you are working with a rescue operation.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Heart breaking,just heart breaking...


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

This is heartbreaking.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Heartbreaking and depressing.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the head's up, Carina. I didn't know this sort of thing was going on. So sad....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Carina, I read that article in the WDJ yesterday and was horrified. To think such cruelty is being done to these innocent animals...and under the pretense of RESCUE!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

That is just so sad. I watch the Animal Hoarders show on Animal Planet and I can see that most of these people do have good intentions initially. Then things get out of control and they don't think they have any options but to keep on as they are...because, yes, by then they have become dillusional and believe no one can care for the animals as they can...or they are so attached emotionally that they cannot let go. Then, of course, it becomes about the person protecting their own feelings and fears, and not about the animals anymore.  Sad all around. I do hope that these people will get counselling as well as due justice for what has been done.

But for those that hoard animals or "rescue" just for profit....well, I have no sympathy for them and their cold hearted evil ways!!! They are the ones that deserve to be punished to the full extent of the law...and then some.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I fostered one dog a few years ago for a woman whose organization may have started out right but volunteers walked away and she didn't stop. She's now on trial for animal abuse or neglect. I'm too far away to get the daily details, but it's a sad situation any way you look at it. For the animals, the volunteers and supporters who may now be reluctant to get involved in rescue work again, and for the lady who (allegedly) couldn't admit it had gone so wrong.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW, you know it's hard to read news like this sometimes.. (ok anytime), but 
it's good to be informed


----------

